# [SOLVED] Page_Fault_In_Nonpaged_area



## 1337Shade (Jun 15, 2007)

I get this error message repetitivly, Page_Fault_In_Nonpaged_Area, So I changed the amount of Vitural memory, i now have 256mb initial and 1424mb maximum size, i still have the error message, my stepp dad told me somthing about cycling to make shure the drive wasn't bad or somthing like that, but i haven't been able to get ahold of him, can somone help me??

Thank you.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Page_Fault_In_Nonpaged_area*



1337Shade said:


> I get this error message repetitivly, Page_Fault_In_Nonpaged_Area, So I changed the amount of Vitural memory, i now have 256mb initial and 1424mb maximum size, i still have the error message, my stepp dad told me somthing about cycling to make shure the drive wasn't bad or somthing like that, but i haven't been able to get ahold of him, can somone help me??
> 
> Thank you.


_G'Day Shade,

Could you please 'recreate' the error message and post it here, as there are a couple of things that can cause this type of problem.

Once we have the precise error message, we will be in a better position to assist you.

Kind Regards,_


----------



## 1337Shade (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Page_Fault_In_Nonpaged_area*

I just have to wait when it happens again, ill be right on it, Thx


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Page_Fault_In_Nonpaged_area*

Shade,

I just noticed that you are receiving advice from *Reid* in the HJT Forum *here*.

Is this advice is for the same machine? 

If it is; then, it might be wise to wait until you have 'the call clear' from *Reid* first, before venturing onto another problem, because I might suggest something that could cause a conflict, and destroy all the good advice that you have received so far from the HJT Forum. :4-dontkno

Please post back if my assumption is correct.

:4-cheers:

Dave T.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Page_Fault_In_Nonpaged_area*

There's one thing you can do while you're waiting for an answer to your thread in the HJT forum that will not interfere with any malware removal process you could be into.

Page_Fault_In_Nonpaged_Area errors are often caused by faulty ram. Download and burn memtest86+ bootable .iso. You'll need a burning software that can burn CD's from .iso files, most can do that but the one integrated in Windows Explorer can't. Then reboot the computer and repeatedly press the del key during startup to enter the bios (if the del key didn't work, check this link). Go to the boot priority screen and set the CD-rom drive as first boot device. Save and exit. Leave memtest run overnight or at least run 3 full passes on your memory. Report if it finds any error. It's recommended that you do the same with windiag 'cause it runs different tests. If your computer is a desktop, it's also recommended you test each stick of memory individually, which means you have to remove any other sticks while you're testing one.


----------



## 1337Shade (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Page_Fault_In_Nonpaged_area*

Fixed


----------

